# Why is that mac 250+ broken??



## TassieBogan (Aug 17, 2004)

OK, My bloody music teacher dropped a bassguitar amp off the stage right onto the pride and joy of our tech crew.

And do you know what he said?? "oops". OOPS???!!! And the night before a big fashon parade as well!


----------



## Radman (Aug 17, 2004)

I would be happy you had an intel to be crushed in the first place. And I'd make him find a way to replace it. Yeah.


----------



## TassieBogan (Aug 17, 2004)

Well, our school coughed up for not one but eight replacements. 4 Mac 300's, 2 Mac 250+'s and 2 MX-4's.

So all's well that ends well. And our music teacher got the kaibosh.


----------



## avkid (Aug 18, 2004)

i like your school!


----------



## zac850 (Aug 18, 2004)

Thats no fair.... i wish my school had inteligents.....

My school isn't inteligent enough to buy inteligents....

OK, I'm sorry, I just thought of the pun, and I had to say it.


----------



## soundman (Aug 18, 2004)

What did the amp look like after? Also what the heck was he doing chucking gear around like that.


----------



## TassieBogan (Aug 23, 2004)

The reason we have all this gear is that our school runs a professional theatre, which attracts some of the biggest shows in Tasmania.

The amp was scratchless. It was one of those new behringer bass amps, which could probably stand up to a small nuclear blast.

The music teacher in question was around 60 and simply couldn't carry it. He just put it down on the edge of the stage, but as soon as he let go - CRASH!!!.

At least it wasn't our lighting board.


----------



## avkid (Aug 23, 2004)

intelligent administration is an oxymoron


----------



## run_dll (Sep 3, 2004)

I work with TassieBogan, last dance company, I had did the intells the day before and programmed it on the fly during the morning, as I went when they started first thing the next morning, I like the LSC maXim!


----------

